# Which Knightly Order Would YOU Join?



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If you could join any knightly order which one would you choose and why?

I would be in The Templars of the Everlasting Light purely because even though they are known for being extremely unlucky they not only are one of the most famous orders out there but I think they have a groovy colour scheme


----------



## Imperators Warden (Nov 15, 2010)

*Sigmars Hunters*

I would join Sigmars Hunters. Their constant struggle against the elements and enemies is brutal. No down time for those bad boys. BRUTAL! (DethKlok voice)


----------

